# Some patterns



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is a couple of patterns and they are in ENGLISH on this chinese site.... Adorable!!!

http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/177911152201252994157542/ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link,beautiful patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovely patterns, but when I highlight and save they don't all copy, will have to work this one out again, forgot what I did last time this happened.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link. Gorgeous patterns. Have bookmarked the page.


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful patterns - however they look familiar especially with the fonts on the headings - I wonder if they are scanned from a book ? some of Debbie Bliss patterns - is this illegal copying?????? Just raising the question


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

vershi said:


> Lovely patterns, but when I highlight and save they don't all copy, will have to work this one out again, forgot what I did last time this happened.


right click on it and then save... thats what i did


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

NZKnitter said:


> Beautiful patterns - however they look familiar especially with the fonts on the headings - I wonder if they are scanned from a book ? some of Debbie Bliss patterns - is this illegal copying?????? Just raising the question


I have no idea - i just found it by accident.. :shock:


----------



## Ingridje (May 11, 2013)

Thanks !


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful patterns :-D


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

knowing the KP's someone will be giving me flack for posting my find here


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't believe they are Debbi Bliss designs, though they do appear to have been copied from a book.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Gorgeous patterns, thank you so much!!!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I really like the cabled cardi and hat pattern but I don't see where the pattern says to cast on for the back. It starts with left front??


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Diane D said:


> right click on it and then save... thats what i did


Tried that but don't get a full page, some of it is cut off down the side, :!:

Ok, found if I print it its ok, just can't save it :roll:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Depending on who holds copyright on this book, it appears that a blatant case of copyright violation is going on! Not something I'd be thrilled to find.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

None of the patterns appear to be complete.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oh goodness i just saw it now..... wow oh well if you have the book then you dont have a problem then.....sniff sniff but if you can read Chinese you can do the other patterns that are on the blog


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Diane D said:


> oh goodness i just saw it now..... wow oh well if you have the book then you dont have a problem then.....sniff sniff


So have I, what a pain, there are some lovely patterns there too.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

further into her blog i found some that seem to be complete... http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/#m=0&t=3&c=棒针
there are some stunning pieces WOW WOW WOW and she has put links to the patterns on ravelry that is free downloads. Just go through all the pages, wish i could read and understand Russian as well.... lovely patterns


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

barcar said:


> I really like the cabled cardi and hat pattern but I don't see where the pattern says to cast on for the back. It starts with left front??


'I think' that someone posted a picture of this cable cardigan in the last few days. If we could find that post we might be able to find out the name of the pattern book.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

This link has lovely patterns, I'm drooling. However, I'm afraid that they are incomplete, as they only give charts and sections of the patterns. None of them seem to give one the Back @ the very start. So, Diane D, you have given us some really pretty things to appreciate, but unfortunately, it seems that we won't be able to download. I'm sure there will be someone here who will be able to work it out and let us know if it is possible to get the patterns


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Ronique, go through her blog there are completed patterns.....go on the above link that i gave as there are 167 pages with patterns some in english others in russian.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks DianeD. I've bookmarked it for when I have a period of time when there will be no interruptions, then I can just chill and browse


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

wow there is over 1500 pages.... will need a whole month for this :-D


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful patterns. Thank you so much for the posting.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hi Diane Thanks for the link - it took me 1/2 hr. to look and save these beautiful patterns.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I cannot seem to come up with any. How far down the side do I have to go before a patterns comes up? What is the name on ravelry?


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

These are just great. What a find!


----------



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm probably missing something but all the patterns look like they are missing the beginning-almost as if the patterns are on 2 pages, and the only page showing is page 2


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Lovely patterns however only half the pattern is there, there is no instructions for the beginning of the patterns.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Patterns are from this book.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1936096439/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Celticv (Oct 24, 2012)

I recognize the book because I own it. It is 60 More Quick Baby Knits. You can find it on Amazon or Barnes and Noble web sites.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link ;-)



Mevbb said:


> Patterns are from this book.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1936096439/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

you need to click on the red READ MORE at the bottom of each post to see the rest. I have over 23 patterns so far which are completed..... and the links to ravelry are from various designers which when you click on them it take you to the free download.

One just needs to sit and go through them all.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't seem to see the beginning of the patterns. Am I blind or don't have the right site?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

vershi said:


> Lovely patterns, but when I highlight and save they don't all copy, will have to work this one out again, forgot what I did last time this happened.


I had to change the margins on the document I copied it to and that brought it all up. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Obsessed said:


> Can't seem to see the beginning of the patterns. Am I blind or don't have the right site?


If you click on this link, can you see the patterns??? http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/177911152201292115418963/


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Bernadette F said:


> None of the patterns appear to be complete.


I agree with you. I liked one pattern but I couldn't find the beginning and now I checked again and other patterns seem to be missing the beginnings. At least it's not me!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow! I couldn't believe that the book was actually copied?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

barcar said:


> I agree with you. I liked one pattern but I couldn't find the beginning and now I checked again and other patterns seem to be missing the beginnings. At least it's not me!


What page on the blog are you referring too?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

barcar said:


> Wow! I couldn't believe that the book was actually copied?


Maybe they got permission to....


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

What a find. Thank you so much.Too bad the instructions are not complete.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Adorable patterns.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/177911152201282951948128/
http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/17791115220128104932641/
http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/17791115220128985547183/


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/1779111522012860023901/
http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/177911152201286115459922/
http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/177911152201286104641344/
http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/177911152201286104143151/
http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/177911152201286105624597/


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Diane D said:


> you need to click on the red READ MORE at the bottom of each post to see the rest. I have over 23 patterns so far which are completed..... and the links to ravelry are from various designers which when you click on them it take you to the free download.
> 
> One just needs to sit and go through them all.


I don't understand - can't find a RED READ MORE at bottom of page. Under what site and patterns?


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

If you have "Cute PDF Printer" installed on your puter, you can actually do a file/print command. Then choose the Cute PDF printer, and save it to your computer or flash drive. Very nice instead of copy/paste.


vershi said:


> Lovely patterns, but when I highlight and save they don't all copy, will have to work this one out again, forgot what I did last time this happened.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

"PICTURE IS HERE"

Read more >>
Category: Shawls { | Read (205) | Comments (1)

look at previous page i post some of the links to the patterns just to prove i am not talking hogwash....


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Needlesgalore said:


> I don't understand - can't find a RED READ MORE at bottom of page. Under what site and patterns?


I guess that I am just dense. I am looking at children's patterns and I still don't see a Red Read More. I guess I am on different page. Thanks anyway for your info.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/17791115220121120104018101/
http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/1779111522012101494037219/
http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/17791115220128581217308/
http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/1779111522012947354935/


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Cant anyone see the patterns that i posted above from the page?


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

yes I can.Thanks. Anita


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Cant anyone see the patterns that i posted above from the page?


Yes, Thanks a bunch! I am enjoying going through them and saving the ones I might use!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Here is a couple of patterns and they are in ENGLISH on this chinese site.... Adorable!!!
> 
> http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/177911152201252994157542/ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What beautiful patterns, but so much info is missing, such as sizes, the size needles to use, what wool? and some of them the whole first part of the pattern is missing. What a shame as I love them all, and have great grandies that would love any one of them. Thanks for sharing tho. I did drool a lot.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Cant anyone see the patterns that i posted above from the page?


Yes the pictures are there. The first link was for baby items with incomplete patterns.


----------



## Bellanana5 (Apr 22, 2013)

So cute! My granddaughter would love it


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you! Those are adorable patterns!!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, really cute patterns.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks to me like we caught another Chinese copy project. One of these days they will pay the bill for using technology from everybody without paying. 
I hope that day comes soon.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow those are all beautiful, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice patterns, but it appears that the beginning instruction are missing, such as size, what the yarn is, etc. Couldn;t save them either.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Here is a couple of patterns and they are in ENGLISH on this chinese site.... Adorable!!!
> 
> http://maoxiaoling570811.blog.163.com/blog/static/177911152201252994157542/ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


like these but am I missing something there doesn't seem to be instructions for the backs or for the no of sts for the back really like the dump truck help


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

The link on the original post may not be complete, but look at the links Diane D posted farther down.


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for sourcing this. Now perhaps the designers can get the royalties they are worthy of!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

BobnDejasMom said:


> The link on the original post may not be complete, but look at the links Diane D posted farther down.


I must be really dense because I cannot seem to get any results from trying and trying to get these patterns. They are such beautiful patterns aren't they. Would love to be able to use them.


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Help! I accessed the page for the patterns, but only what appeared to be Page 2 or 3, whatever came up. Page 2 can't work for me unless I see page 1! Any suggestions how to get there, since I don't read Chinese?


----------



## NZKnitter (Oct 31, 2012)

The patterns are all found in the book "60 new Baby Patterns available from Amazon


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

My Chinese is very poor ok nonexistent! but those patterns are darling and how nice that they were in English too!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I had to change the margins on the document I copied it to and that brought it all up. Hope it works for you.


I had tried that, but when I clicked on print it all came up, but of course we now know its not all there. For some reason I could not save it.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Cant anyone see the patterns that i posted above from the page?


I can see them, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

cheers- beautiful patterns-more work lol


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> Patterns are from this book.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1936096439/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you for the book link.

Diane D, thank you for the site. So very many beautiful knits. I am getting lots of ideas.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bernadette F said:


> Thank you for the book link.
> 
> Diane D, thank you for the site. So very many beautiful knits. I am getting lots of ideas.


Are you sure that the Chinese patterns are from this Baby book????


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

mungie32 said:


> Are you sure that the Chinese patterns are from this Baby book????[/
> 
> I am assuming that people are letting us know that the incomplete baby patterns from the very first link posted by Diane D are from this book.
> These particular ones are in English not Chinese.
> ...


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

mungie32 said:


> Are you sure that the Chinese patterns are from this Baby book????[/
> 
> I am assuming that people are letting us know that the incomplete baby patterns from the very first link posted by Diane D are from this book.
> These particular ones are in English not Chinese.
> ...


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree with courier 770- it appears the Chinese/Japanese
(but not all) do not honour copyright as they regularly post pages of copied patterns>>>


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I went on ebay and bought the book and all these patterns are in it. It is a great book of patterns of baby and small child patterns and well worth the money.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Needlesgalore said:


> I went on ebay and bought the book and all these patterns are in it. It is a great book of patterns of baby and small child patterns and well worth the money.


 :thumbup:


----------

